# Photo from today + update on the chest wound (warning for slightly graphic pic)



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like he's healing nicely! He's a lovely horse what breed is he?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks. He's half mustang, i was told his other half is appaloosa but i'm not completely certain as he doesn't display any appy traits really.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol I was prepared for some horrid injury with skin hanging off and bone showing!
It's lookin' great though!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks

haahaa! well i posted a warning to stop anyone causing a fuss and saying i hadn't warned for it. it wasn't really that bad, mostly swelling; it was worse when i lifted the top layer of hair because the skin was loose like a flap but all the hair hides it.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy you have! I just love how he's built, nice and sturdy.

Appears his wound is healing quite nicely! Barely even noticeable.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you, yes, he's very thick and sturdy; of course he'd be a little less thick if he wasn't carrying a grass belly


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

He looks beautiful and healthy to me... his coat is shiny and he looks quite happy. He reminds me a lot of my old mare... except she was a cremello.. but confo wise he's similar.

I outta scan some pics of her.. I miss her so much and it's been almost 20 years!! You'd figure I'd get over it already!!

Handsome boy you got there.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

phoenix said:


> Thanks. He's half mustang, i was told his other half is appaloosa but i'm not completely certain as he doesn't display any appy traits really.


Right! Appys have those puny manes and tails; this fella has SUPER thick hair! He's gorgeous


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

mysticdragon72 said:


> He looks beautiful and healthy to me... his coat is shiny and he looks quite happy. He reminds me a lot of my old mare... except she was a cremello.. but confo wise he's similar.
> 
> I outta scan some pics of her.. I miss her so much and it's been almost 20 years!! You'd figure I'd get over it already!!
> 
> Handsome boy you got there.


Thanks. You should upload pics of her, i'd love to see her! I'm dreading the day i lose him, i'll be crushed. I don't think it's a bad thing you miss her, she obviously had quite an impact on your life.



Snookeys said:


> Right! Appys have those puny manes and tails; this fella has SUPER thick hair! He's gorgeous


Some do. My boy has so much hair i have to thin it or it gets super long and tangled. plus the other horses seem to think it's really tasty.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

phoenix said:


> Thanks. You should upload pics of her, i'd love to see her! I'm dreading the day i lose him, i'll be crushed. I don't think it's a bad thing you miss her, she obviously had quite an impact on your life.


I think I might have to post a memorial thread for her... but I do miss her as she was my first horse... anyways, here she is.

Forgive the quality of the photo as it's a picture of a picture and it's about 25 years old. That pic was taken about two days after we brought her home back in 1986, she was 14 at the time but man was she spunky! We had to put her down after she foundered real bad... her name was Bunny, and she was my baby.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

She's so lovely, and you're right they do have a very similar build; Phoenix is my first horse and my baby, it's great how quickly you can become attached to them.

You should post a memorial thread for her.


----------

